# Guided Missouri Hunts 2017



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

*

4-5 Day Hunts 2016 and 2017 Deer and Turkey Season

Randolph County Missouri





































Bow*: 5 day hunt includes lodging and meals for $2000.

*Rifle*: First 4 day hunt, $3000 includes meals and lodging.

Second 4 day hunt – $2500 includes meals and lodging.

*Black Powder/Alternative Season*: 4 day hunt – $2000 includes meals and lodging.

No Trophy Fees or Minimums

*Turkey*-*

Option A: 2 day Hunt: $400

Option B: 3 day Hunt: $525

Option C: 4 day Hunt: $600

*Lodging/meals on turkey hunts, add $50 per day.

A $500 deposit at time of booking guarantees the hunt- Missouri is a no-draw state.

I am not a large scale outfitter. I am seeking a few select clients to hunt on my farms. Hunting pressure is always taken into consideration and I do not run hunters in and of the same spots or hunt wrong winds.

Meals included will be breakfast and supper.

Farms to include standing corn/bean food plots depending on crop rotation year.

Heated blinds available.

No Trophy Fees.

For more information contact Joe @

660-651-8866

[email protected]
.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome to MSF Mr. Cater!


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Bill Z. (Dec 31, 2015)

Just curious? How much land do you have readily available to hunt and how many hunters do you take during each hunt?


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Bill Z. said:


> Just curious? How much land do you have readily available to hunt and how many hunters do you take during each hunt?


I am not a large scale outfit. I will only book two weeks out of the entire season. 1 archery week and 1 firearms week. Will take a pair of guys each week. I only hunt low pressure and would not put anyone in a stand I would not hunt myself. 
I have three farms just shy of 250 acres. Farms are all situated in areas managed for trophy bucks.

Let me know if you have additional ?s


----------



## Bill Z. (Dec 31, 2015)

How long have you been offering deer hunting on your farms? Where do the hunters stay(on the property or in a hotel)? What town or city is your farms near? What is the yearly time frame that your hunting seasons run in Missouri? What is considered managed for trophy bucks(age, antler restriction, antler size)? Is the neighboring farms enforcing QDM(quality deer management)?


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Bill Z. said:


> How long have you been offering deer hunting on your farms? Where do the hunters stay(on the property or in a hotel)? What town or city is your farms near? What is the yearly time frame that your hunting seasons run in Missouri? What is considered managed for trophy bucks(age, antler restriction, antler size)? Is the neighboring farms enforcing QDM(quality deer management)?


Shoot me an email or text me your contact information.
[email protected]
660-651-8866


----------



## Bill Z. (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey dwgh, I sent you a email.


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Bill Z. said:


> Hey dwgh, I sent you a email.


Got it and replied, Thanks


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

deep woods goat hunter said:


> Got it and replied, Thanks


Also sent you an email...


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the emails guys, replied to both.


----------



## deep woods goat hunter (Nov 30, 2016)

I have another farm that is available for this fall. 270 acres diy. $1500 each 7 day bowhunt or $2000 each 5 day rifle hunt. 2 hunters max.

[email protected] for additional details.


----------

